# GARY'S SMOKED BAKED BEANS



## gary s

*Since my last brisket and rib smoke I have had several request for my Smoked Bake Beans I thought I had posted it before But here it is,*

Gary’s Baked Beans

*1 - Lg. can 55 oz. Pork and Beans plus 2 reg. cans*

*½ pound of bacon*

*1 Lg. onion*

*1 – 2 Jalapeño peppers*

*1 ½ - Cups brown sugar*

*1 ½ to 2 cups (Favorite BBQ sauce) Sweet Baby Ray’s is good*

*2 – Tb. Worcestershire sauce*

*1 – Tb. Black Pepper (coarse ground)   I like a little more*

*2 – tsp. garlic powder*

*1 – Tb. of Tony’s     Tony Chachere’s  *

*Good squirt or drizzle of Honey  *

*Salt to taste*

I start by cutting bacon into small pieces and brown till just starting to get crisp. (Not too much)

Remove bacon, drain most of the grease sweat chopped onion and Jalapeno, till tender and onion is translucent.

I use Aluminum pans or an iron skillet. Open beans, dump into pan or skillet, add remaining ingredients mix well and taste, add more of any of the ingredients that you think it needs to suit your taste.

Put on your smoker for 3 to 4 hours (or longer) stirring every once in a while)

I usually sit them under my brisket or butt that has been on for a while.

Frying up a little Bacon













IMG_20140218_135824_488.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 5, 2015






A little Onion chopped













IMG_20140827_100808_696.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 5, 2015






And a little Jalapeno













IMG_20150113_082317_615.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 5, 2015






Sweating the onions and peppers, (I usually Don't put the bacon back in 

but it needed a little more)













IMG_20150113_083804_559.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 5, 2015






All Mixed together and ready for the Smoker













IMG_20150113_132827_907.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 5, 2015






On the Smoker    with the brisket and ribs  Happy, Happy, Happy













IMG_20150529_094047_658.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 5, 2015






In a pot waiting for everyone to start loading their plates













IMG_20150530_112039_828.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 5, 2015






  Easy and Goog


----------



## tropics

Look good to me,question why the brisket over the beans and not the pork?Thanks for sharing I have never seen that Tonys


----------



## gary s

Thanks for the Point,    Just worked out that way  Brisket had been on for several hours, Brisket drippings are Good

Gary


----------



## gary s




----------



## Bearcarver

Mighty Tasty Looking Beans, Gary!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I gotta try yours sometime---And Dutch's too!!!

We usually just open a can of "Bush" Beans----Just lazy I guess.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s

I like Dutch's beans,  I made both ,but the rest of my bunch said they like mine better, I think they are just used to them.   Might divide my next batch in half and add some pineapple and see.

Gary


----------



## gary s

Thanks Bear for the complement and point

Gary


----------



## pilch

I just cant get over how you guys talk about smoking food.

Every post I read there is always something in the writings that is not really about the topic, at hand, yet I seem to pick up a little more info each post.

It's getting to the stage where I'll snap one weekend and do up what I call a good ol' southern cook up and invite the whole family over for a finger lickin, gravy drippin smoking Sunday breakfast. In this fine breakfast I'll have different meats/ingredients  smoked/cooked the ways different folks on the forum are doing it.

It's Sunday morning down under and I'm reading about short ribs, bacon, smoked baked beans and other delights and all I'm having is "rolled oats and coffee" 

You guys all have a wonderful week end and enjoy all that mouth watering food.

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## krboyd

Beans look great


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

How'd I almost miss this awesome thread ?   Very nice Gary !   Thumbs Up


----------



## fwismoker

Right on Gary....getting me hungry!


----------



## smoker k

Yup, thats what we use too Bear! Bush'es with an onion and chopped brisket UNDER the RIBS! LOL I guess it don't matter how you do it, smoked beans r GOOOOD!


----------



## gary s

Good Looking Avatar

Gary


----------



## joe black

:points:How did I miss these?  They look great.  I can say that because Cindy doesn't read this.  I can't have ribs without beans.  It just seems to be a natural.  :points:.


----------



## gary s

Hey Thanks Joe,  Everybody at my house request them just about every time I smoke

Gary


----------



## bodbob

Those look pretty yummy Gary, but what is Tony's *  Chachere’s, where can I get some *and what could I use for a substitute?

TIA,

BB


----------



## gary s

It's a Cajun spice kind of a staple down here and at my house. You can omit it or add a little Lowery's or other seasoning you like.

I just use it in everything

Gary


----------



## bodbob

Thanks Gary. I looked it up and I can get it at Walmart. Gotta try these with all the ingredients! Thanks again for the post and reply.

BB


----------



## gary s

bodbob said:


> Thanks Gary. I looked it up and I can get it at Walmart. Gotta try these with all the ingredients! Thanks again for the post and reply.
> 
> BB


Good glad you found some, pretty easy to get hooked, you'll be using it on everythimg

Gary


----------



## darwin101

Slap Ya Mamma is a Cajun mix  from Ville Platte that I like, Amazon has it and the others if not available locally.  For some reason I have Tony's, Zatarain's  and Slap Ya Mamma's seasoning right next to the stove.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good looking beans Gary, I am going to try them next weekend.  :)
 













image_2810.jpg



__ darwin101
__ Jun 28, 2015





Salt, Red Pepper, Black Pepper, Garlic

*No MSG - All Natural - Kosher*

*Good mix, but Cheaper to make your own!*


----------



## driedstick

great looking beans will have to try them - thanks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## gary s

Thanks,   I think you will be happy with them, Both my Grandsons can't get enough

Gary


----------



## crazymoon

Gary, I  missed this post also, excellent recipe and I'll be trying it !


----------



## gary s

Hey thanks,  

Gary


----------



## cal1956

nice looking beans indeed !!!    there are 2 recipes I will never tell and that's my baked bean recipe and my bbq sauce recipe


----------



## gary s

I don't mind sharing any of my recipes. If I was in, or going into the BBQ business that would be a different story.  But I like fellow smokers and newbies to enjoy what I have loved doing for over 40 years.

Gary


----------



## bodbob

That looks like it might be pretty good stuff too Darwin. I'm tryin out Gary's beans today, but I'll pick up some Slap Yo Mamma from Amazon. Thanks for the tip.

BB


----------



## gary s

bodbob said:


> That looks like it might be pretty good stuff too Darwin. I'm tryin out Gary's beans today, but I'll pick up some Slap Yo Mamma from Amazon. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> BB


Please let me know how they turn out and if you like them, What are you smoking to go with the beans?

Gary


----------



## bodbob

I'll be putting em under some baby backs, Gary. There won't be a lot of drippins but I'll bet they come out pretty darn good anyway. Thanks again for the post. I'll let you know how they are in about 10 hours. :-)

BB


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

gary s said:


> I don't mind sharing any of my recipes. If I was in, or going into the BBQ business that would be a different story.  But I like fellow smokers and newbies to enjoy what I have loved doing for over 40 years.
> 
> 
> Gary



That's what it's all about is sharing.... I've learned so much from this site & hope I've contributed along the way as well !


----------



## cal1956

be that as it may, but it took me years to figure out some things ...and I aint telling !!!!  hell that's 1/2 the fun of cooking ...figuring out how someone did that !!


----------



## tumbleweed1

I've tried Dutch's (and loved them), but I will be trying these soon.

Thanks for sharing.

TW


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

cal1956 said:


> be that as it may, but it took me years to figure out some things ...and I aint telling !!!!  hell that's 1/2 the fun of cooking ...figuring out how someone did that !!



Whatever....  no one is asking for them !  But don't expect others to share anything with you !  

Sorry Gary, don't mean to hijack your awesome thread !


----------



## gary s

No problem Justin, everybody is welcome to make comments on anything I post.

Hey, if someone doesn't want to share, then Oh Well, it's really their loss.  And the reason I say that is because, it's hard to describe the feeling you get when you share a recipe and the person tells you how great it turned out and how much they liked it. That way it lives on and on.

Gary


----------



## jp61

Sounds good Gary!

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## gary s

JP61 said:


> Sounds good Gary!
> 
> Thanks for the recipe!


You are Very Welcome     Let me know how they turn out

Gary


----------



## pc farmer

gary s said:


> No problem Justin, everybody is welcome to make comments on anything I post.
> 
> Hey, if someone doesn't want to share, then Oh Well, it's really their loss.  And the reason I say that is because, it's hard to describe the feeling you get when you share a recipe and the person tells you how great it turned out and how much they liked it. That way it lives on and on.
> 
> Gary



Cant agree more Gary.


----------



## gary s

Thanks Farmer

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

gary s said:


> No problem Justin, everybody is welcome to make comments on anything I post.
> 
> Hey, if someone doesn't want to share, then Oh Well, it's really their loss.  And the reason I say that is because, it's hard to describe the feeling you get when you share a recipe and the person tells you how great it turned out and how much they liked it. That way it lives on and on.
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary, I appreciate that !  Gonna be doing some of your beans this weekend, can't wait to try them !    Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s

bodbob said:


> I'll be putting em under some baby backs, Gary. There won't be a lot of drippins but I'll bet they come out pretty darn good anyway. Thanks again for the post. I'll let you know how they are in about 10 hours. :-)
> 
> BB


Last week I smoked A chicken and Baby Backs, put my beans under the ribs, you will still get some drippings

Enjoy

Gary


----------



## bodbob

Hey all,

This cook did have some technical difficulties, but overall the food was great. I put Gary's beans on at the same time I put on the ribs, about 12:30 Royal Oak lump and got her stabalized at 219 degrees before I put on the meat. I used 5 chunks of almond wood for the smoke. I let the BGE creep up to 225 and shut it down some more and held that temp for most of the cook. Checked the beans and stirred em about 2 hours in. They were pretty watery (so I thought) so I decided to keep em there for the rest of the cook. That wasn't such a good idea cuz when I pulled them at 4:30 they was overdone and a little dried out. I should also say that I didn't follow Gary's recipe to the T cuz I don't care much for pork and beans (call it too many of em when I was a kid). I substituted Teasdale pinto beans and reserved most of the liquid from the cans when I put the beans together with all the mixins. Anyway, I used the toothpick test (learned on this site yesterday) and the













IMG_0421.JPG



__ bodbob
__ Jun 30, 2015






meat was done, so I pulled the beans and the meat. I tented the meat in foil and put it in the oven at 170 till about 30 minutes before we were going to eat. I added some of the reserved bean liquid and another squirt of Sweet Baby Rays to the beans and put them in a pot on the stove. I left the BGE ready and hot at about 300 so I could cook the corn, and put the ribs back on to mop em.













IMG_0424.JPG



__ bodbob
__ Jun 30, 2015






My wife wanted some pineapple so that's those little yellow chunks. The beans got reheated while I was finishing up the corn and ribs, and we set down to some very excellent baby backs and some not quite so excellent beans (totally my fault, Gary). Next time I think I'll nail em! The flavor was great, but like I said...overcooked.













IMG_0425.JPG



__ bodbob
__ Jun 30, 2015






So that's my story and I'm stickin to it. I hope y'all ate as well as we did last night.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## gary s

Well Shucks !!  Tell me what you think went wrong, maybe I can help.

Gary


----------



## bodbob

Oh, it was clearly just leaving them on too long. If I had pulled them at around 3 hours they would have been fine. I'm throwing a birthday party for my wife in a couple weeks and I'm going to cook 4 racks of ribs and Gary's beans again, only you can bet I'll be checking them every hour. :)

Thanks again for the recipe, Gary.

Best,

BB


----------



## ak1

Looks like a great recipe Gary.  Thank you for sharing. I'll give it a try this weekend.

We're doing a pig at my brother's place on Saturday. I'm on call for the beans. I'll do one batch like Dutch's with the pineapple and one batch like yours. We'll see whether people prefer more sweet or not.


----------



## gary s

I really like Dutch's  but I like Pineapple 

Gary


----------



## ak1

Well, both styles of beans were a big hit! But, sorry Gary, Dutch's won out on a side to side comparison because of the sweetness of the pineapple. Next time I'm going to make yours with the addition of pineapple and see how that works.


----------



## gary s

I thought about that myself,  But I can't think of anyone I had rather get beaten out by,  I Love Dutch's  beans that pineapple really kicks them up a notch.

Gary


----------



## bodbob

Gary,

I smoked a full batch of your beans yesterday under 3 racks of baby backs for my wife's birthday party. I followed your recipe to a T and got rave reviews from all. No leftovers says it all! Thanks again for posting your recipe.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## gary s

Thank you BB    I appreciate it, you are right if there are no leftovers that says it all.    My #2 son just called wanting my Baked Bean recipe for one of the parents that had come over for grandsons graduation. He said those were the best Damn beans he ever had.

I like it when people enjoy my recipes

Gary


----------



## dlwoody

Gary,

I tried your bean recipe this weekend and those are amazing!  I'll definitely do these again but I'll probably drain the cans a little to reduce the liquid level a bit in the finished product.  Thanks for the contribution!  This is going to be a regular side dish for me.

Thanks,
David


----------



## gary s

Dlwoody said:


> Gary,
> 
> I tried your bean recipe this weekend and those are amazing! I'll definitely do these again but I'll probably drain the cans a little to reduce the liquid level a bit in the finished product. Thanks for the contribution! This is going to be a regular side dish for me.
> 
> Thanks,
> David


Thank you David,  After I take them off the smoker I usually stick them in the oven ot keep warm, If they are still a little too juicy

you can turn the heat up and cook a little more and they will thicken up.

Thanks again

Gary


----------



## ryanveld

These beans are awesome. I made them with my first attempt at a smoked pork butt. I am going to attempt to make a smaller batch tomorrow when I attempt my first brisket. Which I am following another one of your threads to make. Thank you for all the posts and recipes. 

-Ryan


----------



## gary s

ryanveld said:


> These beans are awesome. I made them with my first attempt at a smoked pork butt. I am going to attempt to make a smaller batch tomorrow when I attempt my first brisket. Which I am following another one of your threads to make. Thank you for all the posts and recipes.
> 
> -Ryan


Thanks Ryan, glad you enjoyed them and I could help. Keep me posted on your brisket.

Gary


----------



## ryanveld

I'll post in your Texas Brisket thread.


----------



## joe black

As usual, Gary.  You are helping folks learn something in this great hobby of ours.  Your unselfish nature and approach to this cooking deal is what makes the world a good place and this site great.


----------



## gary s

Thanks Joe, your are too kind

Gary


----------



## buttsmoker55

Hello Gary, rookie smoker here and wondering if I could bother you with a couple of questions. First, What temperature and how long do you usually smoke these for? I'm planning on putting these in at the tail end of the butt I'll be smoking and I usually smoke the butt at 220-230, do you know how long I should have the beans in at that temperature?


----------



## gary s

I usually smoke them about 3 hours, If the smoke is not too heavy.  I have been using Pecan for the last couple of years.  Just taste them and make sure the flavor is what you are looking for.  That temp is fine.

Gary


----------



## ak1

On the menu tomorrow. It has been specifically requested.


----------



## gr8maxill

DO NOT MAKE THESE SMOKED BEANS!!!  I REPEAT, DO NOT MAKE THESE SMOKED BEANS!!!!  You will be hounded day and night, winter and summer to make more!!  These beans disappear faster then the ribs and my family functions.  They are that good.  Congrats Gary.  A definite winner!!!


----------



## gary s

Gr8Maxill said:


> DO NOT MAKE THESE SMOKED BEANS!!!  I REPEAT, DO NOT MAKE THESE SMOKED BEANS!!!!  You will be hounded day and night, winter and summer to make more!!  These beans disappear faster then the ribs and my family functions.  They are that good.  Congrats Gary.  A definite winner!!!


Thank you for such a nice compliment  It really makes me feel good  when people enjoy my recipes.








Gary


----------



## johnmeyer

I made your beans for dinner after the Super Bowl. I've been with my wife for almost forty-five years, and not once has she EVER asked for a second helping of baked beans. Last night she not only asked, she almost _demanded _some more.

The only mods to your recipe: I used Bush's baked beans instead of Pork and Beans, and I didn't have a jalapeño, so I just left that out.

Finally, I scaled down the recipe, since we only had a few people. Your recipe called for one 55-ounce can of beans _plus _two "regular" cans. I had to guess on what size you meant, but assumed you meant 16-ounce cans. 55 + 2*16 = 87 ounces. Two 16-ounce cans is just a little more than one-third of the original recipe, so I simply divided all your measurements by three and came up with this scaled version of the recipe, for two 16-ounce cans.

2     16 ounce cans pork and beans (I used Bush's baked beans)

3-5  bacon slices

½     medium onion

1      small jalapeño pepper

½     cup brown sugar

½     cup (Favorite BBQ sauce) Sweet Baby Ray’s is good

2      teaspoons Worcestershire sauce

1      teaspoons Black Pepper (coarse ground)

¾     teaspoon garlic powder

1      teaspoon Tony Chachere’s (or any other Cajun spice - I used Paul Prudhomme)

Put in smoker for 3-4 hours at 225º, stirring every once in a while. [edit] I've been making this with less brown sugar because the Bush beans already have plenty of sweetness.


----------



## gary s

johnmeyer said:


> I made your beans for dinner after the Super Bowl. I've been with my wife for almost forty-five years, and not once has she EVER asked for a second helping of baked beans. Last night she not only asked, she almost _demanded _some more.
> 
> The only mods to your recipe: I used Bush's baked beans instead of Pork and Beans, and I didn't have a jalapeño, so I just left that out.
> 
> Finally, I scaled down the recipe, since we only had a few people. Your recipe called for one 55-ounce can of beans _plus _two "regular" cans. I had to guess on what size you meant, but assumed you meant 16-ounce cans. 55 + 2*16 = 87 ounces. Two 16-ounce cans is just a little more than one-third of the original recipe, so I simply divided all your measurements by three and came up with this scaled version of the recipe, for two 16-ounce cans.
> 
> 2      15 ounce cans pork and beans (I used Bush's baked beans)
> 
> 3-5  bacon slices
> 
> ½     medium onion
> 
> 1      small jalapeño pepper
> 
> ½     cup brown sugar
> 
> ½     cup (Favorite BBQ sauce) Sweet Baby Ray’s is good
> 
> 2      teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
> 
> 1      teaspoons Black Pepper (coarse ground)
> 
> ¾     teaspoon garlic powder
> 
> 1      teaspoon Tony Chachere’s (or any other Cajun spice - I used Paul Prudhomme)
> 
> Put in smoker for 3-4 hours at 225º, stirring every once in a while. You can add salt and honey to taste, but I found there was enough of both in the recipe already and it didn't need any more sweetness or salt.


Glad you enjoyed them, One thing about My recipes (or pretty much any other) you can add or leave out whatever you like or don't like

I've used bushes before and they are great

Gary


----------



## johnmeyer

gary s said:


> Glad you enjoyed them, One thing about My recipes (or pretty much any other) you can add or leave out whatever you like or don't like
> 
> I've used bushes before and they are great
> 
> Gary


Gary,

I am kicking myself today because one thing that would most definitely work with this is a few ounces of bourbon.

Just one more reason for me to do this recipe again soon.


----------



## ak1

Honestly, don't ever make these beans. If you do, you will forever be hounded to make them. Curse you Gary!!!!!


----------



## gary s

AK1 said:


> Honestly, don't ever make these beans. If you do, you will forever be hounded to make them. Curse you Gary!!!!!


I'm  Sorry !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## ak1

No you're not.


----------



## gary s

AK1 said:


> No you're not.









Gary


----------



## ak1

Surprise surprise! Guess what I have been "requested" to make for a dinner party tomorrow?


----------



## gary s

AK1 said:


> Surprise surprise! Guess what I have been "requested" to make for a dinner party tomorrow?


Ahhh   BRISKET ???      It really makes me feel good when I see a post that someone is making one of my Recipes.

I'm about ready for a batch of beans myself !!

Gary


----------



## ak1

Nah. I'm not sure what the meat is going to be. My buddy wasn't sure yet, last we spoke. But I was "requested" to make the beans.


----------



## jhend

Hey AK, I see Lococo has picnic shoulders on for $.99 this week and was thinking of smoking one over some beans while they bake. How did this recipe turn out for you assuming you did this recipe.

Thanks John


----------



## chad cochran

Gary,

  I had the smoker going while the family went to six flags. I had some chicken going and thought "Self, what would make some good sides?"

I got online and searched the forum site for baked beans. I didn't have ALL of the ingredients, so I made a throw-together variation. My nephew didn't eat his chicken, my son didn't either, but they ate the beans like there was no tomorrow!! Both of my daughters went back for seconds on chicken and beans, mostly beans. My sister-in-law got thirds on beans, and my wife talked about them for two days!!! You'd have thought they were eating their last meals!!!

Doing a brisket tomorrow and these are definitely on the menu! Can't wait to see how the drippings affect the recipe!!!

Thanks alot for posting!


----------



## chad cochran

AK1 said:


> Honestly, don't ever make these beans. If you do, you will forever be hounded to make them. Curse you Gary!!!!!


YEP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gary s

Those Beans are addictive, I make them just about every time I have something smoking.

Glad everyone enjoyed them

Gary


----------



## xray

Gary,

I'm going to try your beans this weekend. I'm looking forward to trying a new smoked bean recipe.  I'm planning on smoking these for about 1-1.5 hours before I throw some pork tenderloins on above the beans.

I will let you know how they turn out, but I'm pretty sure you'll know that they're going to be fantastic!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Gary don't know how I've missed this but will definitely give them a try. My group loves BB. I see you have now made 20,000 post also congrats on that my friend

Warren


----------



## gary s

Thanks Warren

Gary


----------



## gary s

Xray said:


> Gary,
> 
> I'm going to try your beans this weekend. I'm looking forward to trying a new smoked bean recipe. I'm planning on smoking these for about 1-1.5 hours before I throw some pork tenderloins on above the beans.
> 
> I will let you know how they turn out, but I'm pretty sure you'll know that they're going to be fantastic!! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Xray  I made some last Saturday

Gary


----------



## thebig1

Gary, much like the rest of the folks here, I too plan on giving these a try.  And I can't wait to do so.  It'll either be this weekend but more likely next weekend.  I'll simply make the whole batch and if I have too much leftovers I'll just freeze them for future meals.

I do have a question though.  Reading through other threads I saw "Gary's BBQ Sauce" mentioned.  The thread said that your sauce, or another Gary's sauce, was REALLY good.  So I was wondering if you may have previously posted a recipe for a special sauce or if it were a secret recipe shared between only close BBQ Brothers?

Chad


----------



## johnmeyer

> Originally Posted by *TheBig1*
> 
> I do have a question though.  Reading through other threads I saw "Gary's BBQ Sauce" mentioned.  The thread said that your sauce, or another Gary's sauce, was REALLY good.  So I was wondering if you may have previously posted a recipe for a special sauce or if it were a secret recipe shared between only close BBQ Brothers?


For this recipe, I used Sweet Baby Rays. Anything "stronger" would be too spicy, because this recipe does have a little bit of "kick," even if you dial back some of the spices.

For other things, I absolutely love Jeff's "Goodness Gracious Sakes Alive" Barbecue Sauce Recipe. I bought the recipe, along with the recipe for his two rubs, and it was some of the best money I've ever spent.

I would not use Jeff's BBQ sauce for these beans, however, because it has a kick of its own, and I think the result would be a little too spicy hot.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Gary

I'm a most of the time Tony's person myself and like you I use kosher salt and cracked black pepper. But on one threat I saw that eman had post the original recipe for Tony's I think he said he know Tony.

We are having a graduation party for my grandson in a couple weeks and planning on giving your beans a whirl.

Warren


----------



## gary s

HalfSmoked said:


> Gary
> 
> I'm a most of the time Tony's person myself and like you I use kosher salt and cracked black pepper. But on one threat I saw that eman had post the original recipe for Tony's I think he said he know Tony.
> 
> We are having a graduation party for my grandson in a couple weeks and planning on giving your beans a whirl.
> 
> Warren


Cool !!   Two years ago that was what my grandson asked for along with Ribs, Brisket, pulled pork and a bunch of sides  We fed quite a few.

Gary


----------



## xray

Beans were great Gary! They didn't have the big cans of pork n beans. I just used Bush's baked beans and omitted the brown sugar, thinking they're sweeter than the pork n beans. Will definitely make again!












image.jpeg



__ xray
__ May 16, 2016


----------



## gary s

Thank's Xray, I thought I was looking at my Beans !!!

Gary


----------



## johnmeyer

OK, here's an idea for you Gary's Beans lovers.

I didn't have time for the smoker, but I really wanted some beans to eat with some hand-made sausages that I'd previously smoked and then vacuum packed to store for eating another day. Dinner was just the wife and me.

So, I asked myself, could I take my smaller version of Gary's recipe   that I posted earlier in this thread, cut that down even more, so it is just one can of beans, microwave it to get it almost boiling, and then cook it at 325 in the oven for half an hour?

But what about the smoke?

Well, I don't know if I'm allowed to say this in these forums, but I decided to use a tiny bit (1/4 teaspoon) of liquid smoke.

The results?

Pretty darned good !!

I also slightly reduced the amount of Sweet Baby Ray's and didn't put in as much brown sugar because, with only 1/2 hour of cooking instead of 3-4 hours, too much liquid would make the result "soupy," and too much sugar, when starting with Bush baked beans, would be too sweet (someone else already mentioned that).

So if you are addicted to this recipe like I am, this is a way to feed your habit when you need a quick fix.

I'd say these are least 80% as good as the authentic product.


----------



## thebig1

Gary, your beans were absolutely amazing!  Everyone truly loved them.

Chad


----------



## gary s

Glad I could help and that everyone enjoyed them

Gary


----------



## smokeymose

Your bean recipe was one of the first I used from this site, Gary. I alternate it now with Dutch's, because both are great...
Dan


----------



## gary s

SmokeyMose said:


> Your bean recipe was one of the first I used from this site, Gary. I alternate it now with Dutch's, because both are great...
> Dan


Thanks Dan, I like Dutch's too

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

Your beans always look real good, Gary.  I haven't tried them yet, but I sure plan to.  I'll just have to cut the recipe down somewhat--that's a little much for just the 2 of us.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## gary s

GaryHibbert said:


> Your beans always look real good, Gary.  I haven't tried them yet, but I sure plan to.  I'll just have to cut the recipe down somewhat--that's a little much for just the 2 of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Yep, If I'm not cooking for a crowd I just make a small batch.













IMG_1819.JPG



__ gary s
__ May 23, 2016


----------



## johnmeyer

GaryHibbert said:


> Your beans always look real good, Gary.  I haven't tried them yet, but I sure plan to.  I'll just have to cut the recipe down somewhat--that's a little much for just the 2 of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


You may have missed the link I gave a few days ago. I already did the calculations needed to cut down the recipe to just two normal-sized cans of beans. Here's a link to that:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/201533/garys-smoked-baked-beans/60#post_1524316


----------



## smokeymose

We just have them as a side dish a few days and I use them with work lunches. They go faster than you think :-)


----------



## thebig1

SmokeyMose said:


> We just have them as a side dish a few days and I use them with work lunches. They go faster than you think :-)



I'll second that. Made a full batch and ate them with dinner.  The next day we had them with burgers. I put two freezer containers into the freezer but have a sneaky suspicion that I'll be taking both out within the next week. 

I'll never make less than a full batch. In my house it doesn't pay to do so.

Chad


----------



## GaryHibbert

Thanks johnmeyer.  I did miss that link.  That's the route I'll be taking.

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked

Another find job by Gary. I didn't do q-view but your beans turned out fantastic I did 4 racks ribs (full size) 10 lb sirloin tip roast and the hit of the day Gary's bake beans. Looks like these will always be on the menu. Thanks Gary keep the good recipes coming. Had a great graduation party for grandson.

Warren


----------



## gary s

Thanks Warren, glad you enjoyed them

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow can you believe it's already 4th July!!!  And yep it's Gary's Bake Beans on the menu. Glad you posted these Gary.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## thebig1

I'm making another batch of your world famous beans today Gary. They, along with your sauce, has instantly become family favorites. 

As a matter of fact I've already run through an entire batch of sauce. Between the family and then friends asking for a jar I have to make more.

As always, I can't thank you enough. 

Chad


----------



## gary s

Makes you feel good when everybody loves what you make. I smoke and cook so much the family is used to it.

Here is a funny story for you.

One of my Grandsons best friends, who he spent a fair amount of time at there house, I sent over some ribs, brisket and beans.

Grandson was in the other room with his friend and he heard them call his name loud, (he thought he had done something wrong) When he came 

into where they were they said :WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL US YOUR GRANDPA COULD COOK LIKE THIS" he said never thought about we eat this stuff all the time.

Gary


----------



## thebig1

There's no doubt in my mind Gary!


----------



## gary s

I enjoy cooking for others, when I load up the smoker I end up giving most of it away. "But I do keep a little for me"

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Gonna make some of these next weekend Gary !  Gotta chicken I'm gonna put in Pop's brine Wed. nite to go with them !  Can't wait to try them beans !  Thanks again for sharing your recipe !


----------



## gary s

Glad to share anything I make or smoke

Gary


----------



## thebig1

Not sure if this has been mentioned, I haven't read this entire thread but I wanted to let everyone know something. 

When putting this amazing dish together make sure that you're using COURSE GROUND PEPPER and NOT regular ground pepper. 

I really like a heavy dose of pepper, but using regular ground pepper was just a little much for everyone else. 

Other than that, as you were. 

Blue smoke and crusty skins fellas.


----------



## gary s

Yep, That's what I said in the recipe. But glad you brought it up. Just something about course ground that makes it work better. In fact that;s all we use at out house, no one likes that fine ground stuff.

Gary


----------



## thebig1

Another thing that I noticed about these beans, which was learned on Sunday, is that they're absolutely amazing when done one the smoker and only great when they're done in the stove.  I did a 9lb butt and a 7lb rack of ribs and didn't have any room for them on the smoker so I had to do them in the oven and they just weren't the same.

Told the wife that I need a bigger smoker.  She told me that maybe in 10 years when I turn 50 I can get one.


----------



## aggie94

Turning 40 seems good enough reason to get one!  Great looking beans Gary, do you ever make them from dry pintos?


----------



## steiger33

Gary I want to personally thank you for a stellar recipe. I am making them right now and tasting it before it went into the smoker I was in aw. They are delicious. 













IMG_0638.JPG



__ steiger33
__ Dec 18, 2016


----------



## tacodude

Gary, GREAT recipe! made a batch of these this morning for the people in the office where I work and they loved them! I think I will be making another batch this weekend for my self!!


----------



## thebig1

They are amazing aren't they?!

We fell in love with these beans immediately. The only problem that I ran into is that some like the spice of the jalapeños and some don't. So after trying Dutch's beans I added one thing to Gary's beans, a 16oz can of pineapple. Everyone is loving them even more now and I only have to make them one way for everyone to be happy.


----------



## gary s

TheBig1 said:


> They are amazing aren't they?!
> 
> We fell in love with these beans immediately. The only problem that I ran into is that some like the spice of the jalapeños and some don't. So after trying Dutch's beans I added one thing to Gary's beans, a 16oz can of pineapple. Everyone is loving them even more now and I only have to make them one way for everyone to be happy.


Sure glad you like em,  I like Dutch's been also and Sometimes I add pineapple, (I like it) but some of the kids and grandkids don't care for pineapple. So I will make both every once in a while.

Gary


----------



## gary s

A Bump for Johnny B

Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us

Thanks so much.. I missed all the good stuff here over the years.. I never got interested in smoking till the last year or 2. 

Thanks again for the bump! [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## ruger35

gary s said:


> Glad to share anything I make or smoke
> 
> Gary


Finally joined the forum the other day and noticed your recipe. I will be using it Labor Day weekend for my daughter's birthday party, _cough cough Football opening weekend party._  I did have one question, as a second side paired with probably Mac & Cheese, how many people do you think the original recipe will feed? I'm predicting between 50-100 people to be there and want to make sure I have enough to go around.

Also, for all of you people that love Tony's, they are like a blast from the past now! Not many people in LA still use them, too much salt is usually the consensus. If you're ever in LA and can get your hands on some Leblanc's BBQ or Leblanc's Guns-N-Roses BBQ seasonings then you will have something. I even use the BBQ seasoning in my jambalaya a lot of times. Thanks again to Gary for sharing his recipe. I've had a Cheyenne offset, but going pick up a Lone Star Grillz on Monday and hope to start smoking a lot more often than I do now and maybe even contribute some recipes. Right now my recipe contribution would have to come from a black iron pot!


----------



## Rings Я Us

ruger35 said:


> Finally joined the forum the other day and noticed your recipe. I will be using it Labor Day weekend for my daughter's birthday party, _cough cough Football opening weekend party._ I did have one question, as a second side paired with probably Mac & Cheese, how many people do you think the original recipe will feed? I'm predicting between 50-100 people to be there and want to make sure I have enough to go around.
> 
> Also, for all of you people that love Tony's, they are like a blast from the past now! Not many people in LA still use them, too much salt is usually the consensus. If you're ever in LA and can get your hands on some Leblanc's BBQ or Leblanc's Guns-N-Roses BBQ seasonings then you will have something. I even use the BBQ seasoning in my jambalaya a lot of times. Thanks again to Gary for sharing his recipe. I've had a Cheyenne offset, but going pick up a Lone Star Grillz on Monday and hope to start smoking a lot more often than I do now and maybe even contribute some recipes. Right now my recipe contribution would have to come from a black iron pot!


It sounded like everyone in some other posts liked his recipe. so I had him bump it for me a few weeks ago. [emoji]128556[/emoji]


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Gary, made these for a family party last weekend & they were a big hit!  The only other addition I made was I smoked up some BB's & added some cubed up rib meat!  Great recipe my friend, appreciate ya sharing!   Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Gary, made these for a family party last weekend & they were a big hit! The only other addition I made was I smoked up some BB's & added some cubed up rib meat! Great recipe my friend, appreciate ya sharing!


Hey Thanks. I should have added "throw in a little Pulled pork, Brisket or Rib Meat and it kicks it up another notch.

Mmmm  Good..   Glad you liked it

Gary


----------



## georgia smoker

Gary, 

I made these beans last Saturday for a family party along with 2 racks of ribs and a pork loin.  Best beans we have EVER had! Thanks for sharing this recipe!


----------



## gary s

Georgia Smoker said:


> Gary,
> 
> I made these beans last Saturday for a family party along with 2 racks of ribs and a pork loin.  Best beans we have EVER had! Thanks for sharing this recipe!


Glad you liked em    Thanks

Gary


----------



## ruger35

Awesome recipe Gary! Cooked the scaled down version today, use some of the brisket trimmings and threw them in the beans while they were cooking and it was great. Like other posters, i cut back a little on the brown sugar cause I used Bush's. Added some hot sauce and perfection!

One question, how many people will the original recipe serve? If I am cooking for 50-75 people will that be enough, or should I double that?


----------



## gary s

ruger35 said:


> Awesome recipe Gary! Cooked the scaled down version today, use some of the brisket trimmings and threw them in the beans while they were cooking and it was great. Like other posters, i cut back a little on the brown sugar cause I used Bush's. Added some hot sauce and perfection!
> 
> One question, how many people will the original recipe serve? If I am cooking for 50-75 people will that be enough, or should I double that?


Thank you,  As far as how many I'm not sure It depends on how many people like beans and go back for more, One of my grandsons loves these beans and goes back several times. 

Also depends on if your serving or they are serving themselves (People have a tendency to load up) I think the avg. rule of thumb is about 1/2 cup per serving.

I'm sure Chef JJ and a few others can give you a better average amount.  But make plenty better to have some to send home with folks than run out

Gary


----------



## johnmeyer

gary s said:


> Thank you,  As far as how many I'm not sure It depends on how many people like beans and go back for more, One of my grandsons loves these beans and goes back several times.
> 
> Also depends on if your serving or they are serving themselves (People have a tendency to load up) I think the avg. rule of thumb is about 1/2 cup per serving.
> 
> I'm sure Chef JJ and a few others can give you a better average amount.  But make plenty better to have some to send home with folks than run out
> 
> Gary


Your answer is very timely. I have been asked to make your beans for a BBQ next weekend. I think the host will be having about 25 total. A few months ago, Costco had a 117 ounce can (roughly 2x the 55 ounce can that is part of the original recipe) of Bush's beans (which is what I've been using) for next to nothing. 117 ounces is almost exactly 15 8-oz servings, but I figured 8 ounces is a lot (some don't have any, but some go back for seconds). Your suggestion of 4 ounces sounds closer. At 1/2 cup (4 oz), that would be 30 servings which would be more than enough.

Thanks for inadvertently helping me as well.


----------



## thebig1

Gary, just wanted to let you know that I thawed out two containers of your beans and took them to a clam bake this afternoon. Everyone kept saying how good they were and we're just loving them. 

Thank you!


----------



## gary s

TheBig1 said:


> Gary, just wanted to let you know that I thawed out two containers of your beans and took them to a clam bake this afternoon. Everyone kept saying how good they were and we're just loving them.
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks. Glad everyone enjoyed them

Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us

Doing this recipe today to have it ready for tomorrow. I'm going to do it the same way except I have some Chipotle spice rub to substitute for the Tony C's seasoning . I also am using the honey Chipotle Sweet Baby Rays sauce to go with the spice rub in it. Same spice rub on the pork butt I'm doing . I will probably let the dripping fall into the beans for an hour or 2 before I foil with juice through the stall. 
 Will have a small thread maybe. I'm using a new modded smoker. 
Enjoy the holiday all!


----------



## Hawging It

I call mine, Cowboy Beans. My ingredients are almost identical. Me and a couple of friends were on a Pheasant hunt bout 20 years ago and just made it up. I fry a bunch of bacon in black iron skillet. Remove bacon. Do not remove the bacon grease. Add diced Serrano peppers cook for a bit then add diced onions and cook till clear. add Bush's original Baked Beans, couple of big handfuls dark brown sugar. Tony's and black pepper to your taste. Add bout 1/2 can of beer. Cook it down very slowly stirring all during the cook. Don't walk to far away cause it will burn. It is great and spicy hot. I can modify it hotter or not so hot. I love it in the ole black iron skillet. Smoking it interest me. I will try it very soon. Have a good one!


----------



## gary s

Kinda like mine,  What we call Cowboy Beans  is a Big pot of Pinto Beans a pound of Ground Beef (Browned)
and a jar of Pace Picante Sauce (I like Hot) Mix it all together and let simmer for a bit. And of course a pan of cornbread.

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked

Looking back over this Gary I copied the ingredients and not the steps so my mistake. But they still turned out great.

Warren


----------



## gary s

Great, You don't have to cook the bacon, but I do for a couple of reasons.
Cooking the bacon gives me some bacon grease to saute my onions and peppers, And everybody seems to like the texture of the bacon better in the beans.

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked

I just chalk it up as an old man mistake  
But for sure they are well liked around here.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Had some left over of your beans and did hotdogs and the beans mixed. They were awesome. I sliced the hotdogs in 1/4" rounds then brown them in a little oil then added the beans. Wow was great.

Warren


----------



## gary s

Sounds Good,   I like Bennie Weenies   I thrown in some leftover sausage sliced up before.

Gary


----------

